# broken odometer?



## mayfew (Aug 18, 2004)

OK, I have a 91se and about a week ago my trip odometer would not reset to 0000, then two days ago i noticed it had stopped counting miles, same thing with the main one. I have about 215000 miles on it now and the car still runs good. I had a 240sx and my speedometer went out and that caused the odometer not to count miles, but the speedometer on my maxima woks just fine! Has anyone else had their odometer go out on them? And what would I need to do, to fix it, any ideas?


----------



## mayfew (Aug 18, 2004)

*?*

ok the odometer is working again, and I did nothing to it. Does anyone know if the odometer is mechanicaly driven or if it is electronicly driven


----------

